# [Speculation] Version 9.0 insights



## MrMatt (Jun 1, 2018)

Just got of the phone with a Tesla rep about a bug I filed (BT related) and he gave me some great intel into the next 9.0 release coming!

Final testing now, due in August fleetwide
Major new UI including affecting all parts including a streamlined navigation (something he called TeslaMaps, know it?) including 'neutralized' icons, a new voice for nav and a new database of info. Less clunky (not sure if that's visual or operation)
Will address a lot of bugs/requests
What have you guys heard?


----------



## justflie (May 9, 2018)

Nice report, thank you. I wonder how long the rollout will take. It certainly seems to come in dribs and drabs. This is one part of the wait before delivery that I love, watching my car get better over time before I even have it!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Some talk of features and 8.2 and 8.3 thrown about, now maybe version 9. Other rumors of some truly good FSD in 9 I believe Blind spot notification and dash cam feature teased by Elon


----------



## James M (May 31, 2018)

Others have pointed out there was a screenshot on tesla.com that looked different from the current release, which seems to line up with some of the information in the OP...


----------



## Ev's EV (Feb 20, 2018)

Think we'll ever get apple CarPlay?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Ev's EV said:


> Think we'll ever get apple CarPlay?


I am an  fan, but honestly I have to say I'm ok without it. Just keep it neutral.


----------



## Trail Runner (May 15, 2016)

It looks like the navigation directions have been moved from the right to the left side of the screen


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> I am an  fan...


You're a fan of rectangles?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Ev's EV said:


> Think we'll ever get apple CarPlay?


I doubt it especially given the importance of the screen to Tesla. I would like Apple Music capability though my current setup works just fine in my opinion.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> You're a fan of rectangles?


You see apples as rectangles? That's taking the whole low poly thing a bit far


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

For the record, I see a rectangle too.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I've never known how that looked really to others. Usually just shows up in my texts. A few years back someone sent that, I captured it and save it as a short cut on my phone for the word apple  - Didn't know how the great WWW handled it, if it sent the image for all to see or it seems it leaves the receiving machine to do the translation in some way. Still not sure since some of you see an  and some don't. 

To say the least I'm OK if Tesla stays neutral in this implementation.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

GDN said:


> I've never known how that looked really to others. Usually just shows up in my texts. A few years back someone sent that, I captured it and save it as a short cut on my phone for the word apple  - Didn't know how the great WWW handled it, if it sent the image for all to see or it seems it leaves the receiving machine to do the translation in some way. Still not sure since some of you see an  and some don't.


I looked up the character. Apparently it's 0xF8FF. The unicode range 0xE000 - 0xF8FF is described as "Private Use". Apple is using this private space to mean "The Apple Logo", but it's not standardized - anyone can assign characters in that range to mean anything that they want. More to the point, non-Apple entities probably _couldn't_ even display that as the Apple logo even if it were standardized as such, without permission, as the Apple logo is trademarked.

But, back to the topic of how you're a fan of what ▯ does


----------



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

What would you gain from apple car play? Apple maps is still pretty bad and there's no way Tesla would allow them anyway. You can already stream music from your iPhone wirelessly via bluetooth with all of the track metadata and album art. I think choosing a song on your phone is a lot quicker and easier but that's just my opinion. To be fair though, Georgia just passed a law that doesn't allow you to interact with your phone unless it's mounted so that may be helpful here. However, what I think would be better is integrating google assistant or siri into the car so you can play songs on your phone without touching it. Right now, it switches to Slacker if you use voice control which is unfortunate because they don't have the library that Spotify has. Don't think that will happen anytime soon though.. Maybe that new Tesla music service will be great though.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> You see apples as rectangles?


Yep.
This is what people who don't drink the Apple koolaid see:


----------



## beantownrich (Apr 30, 2017)

James M said:


> Others have pointed out there was a screenshot on tesla.com that looked different from the current release, which seems to line up with some of the information in the OP...
> 
> View attachment 11489


I'm sure it's just a mockup, but I really hope they don't move things like Homelink all the way to the right side of the screen. I'm already bummed about how far I have to reach just to change music source. They should really make items move contextually. Or ideally, the entire left side wouldn't show up unless you were engaging Auto Pilot.

For example, if I'm just driving around maybe my music or other options could display where the vehicle is and if I'm able to engage Auto Pilot a large indicator would show up. Then, when engaged, my music would shift over and Auto Pilot would take over the left side like it currently does.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

My biggest problem with voice commands is... I don't think that if I tell it to play, for example, "Hleypið Mér Út Úr Þessu Partýi" eftir Jónasi Sigurðssyni og Ritvélum Framtíðarinnar, I don't think that it's going to understand me so well, or have the song in its library even if it did  Let alone if I wanted the version of the song where a MP from the Pirate Party used their parliamentary time to cover the song on the floor of the Alþingi 






(It's a protest song... the chorus translates as "We struggle to loan money... to others... to keep the consumption going. To buy new things... for others... to keep the expansion going. And this endless work... for others... to pay for the party.... And you never come up to breathe.", then it transitions to people shouting objections that promote the status quote, followed by, "I SAY NO!")


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

KarenRei said:


> My biggest problem with voice commands is... I don't think that if I tell it to play, for example, "Hleypið Mér Út Úr Þessu Partýi" eftir Jónasi Sigurðssýni og Ritvélum Framtíðarinnar, I don't think that it's going to understand me so well,


I think you would also fail if you tried to type it in while driving.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

KarenRei said:


> I looked up the character. Apparently it's 0xF8FF. The unicode range 0xE000 - 0xF8FF is described as "Private Use". Apple is using this private space to mean "The Apple Logo", but it's not standardized - anyone can assign characters in that range to mean anything that they want. More to the point, non-Apple entities probably _couldn't_ even display that as the Apple logo even if it were standardized as such, without permission, as the Apple logo is trademarked.
> 
> But, back to the topic of how you're a fan of what ▯ does


If you're ever on a Mac (or iOS device with physical keyboard), you can type it by pressing Option+Shift+K.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Kizzy said:


> If you're ever on a Mac (or iOS device with physical keyboard), you can type it by pressing Option+Shift+K.


I avoid finding myself in that situation. When my wife has a problem with her Macbook Pro I make up an excuse for having to be somewhere else. She made her bed, she can sleep in it too!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

GDN said:


> I've never known how that looked really to others. Usually just shows up in my texts. A few years back someone sent that, I captured it and save it as a short cut on my phone for the word apple  - Didn't know how the great WWW handled it, if it sent the image for all to see or it seems it leaves the receiving machine to do the translation in some way. Still not sure since some of you see an  and some don't.
> 
> To say the least I'm OK if Tesla stays neutral in this implementation.


But all you have to do is type option-shift-k
see? 

In reality it is font dependent and while it exists in some windows fonts you won't see it all the time.
The problem gets worse with cross-platform emoji. I see rectangles all the time here.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2017)

GDN said:


> I am an  fan, but honestly I have to say I'm ok without it. Just keep it neutral.


MOST vendors that provide for Apple CarPlay also provide for Android Auto (So would be neutral). First exception I was aware of was Porsche -- they started allowed CarPlay because Google was collecting too much info.

https://www.theverge.com/2015/10/6/9460471/porsche-911-carrera-apple-carplay-google-android-auto

Seems to still be the case, although there seem to be others that only support CarPlay.

https://www.motor1.com/news/179330/android-auto-apple-carplay-list/


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

MarkB said:


> MOST vendors that provide for Apple CarPlay also provide for Android Auto (So would be neutral). First exception I was aware of was Porsche -- they started allowed CarPlay because Google was collecting too much info.
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2015/10/6/9460471/porsche-911-carrera-apple-carplay-google-android-auto
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the info. I don't trust Google with much information. You can't avoid some of it without extreme measures but that is why I'm OK with Tesla ignoring them both. You say it is neutral if they were to adopt both but what about the next platform in a few years or upgrades with the Tesla system or upgrades to either CarPlay or Auto. Then Tesla has to try and retrofit and keep up with it. Tesla nav May not be perfect and it isn't Waze, but it's still much better than what most anyone else is bringing to the market. I have ample ways to play music from any current brand of phone with Bluetooth. I just don't want Tesla having to cater to some other technical or personal information grabbing company. I'm just one vote but I like them ignoring both of the current players.

I will add this and a big nod to Tesla for the Nav, the first weekend we had the car we encountered a big wreck on the freeway. It was shut down. Nav had the traffic issue updated and was aware of the situation and handled the rerouting automatically and without me asking first. It told me to exit the freeway and the best way around it.


----------



## lairdb (May 24, 2018)

KarenRei said:


> I looked up the character. Apparently it's 0xF8FF. The unicode range 0xE000 - 0xF8FF is described as "Private Use". Apple is using this private space to mean "The Apple Logo", but it's not standardized - anyone can assign characters in that range to mean anything that they want. More to the point, non-Apple entities probably _couldn't_ even display that as the Apple logo even if it were standardized as such, without permission, as the Apple logo is trademarked.


https://hea-www.harvard.edu/~fine/OSX/unicode_apple_logo.html


----------



## MrMatt (Jun 1, 2018)

Trail Runner said:


> It looks like the navigation directions have been moved from the right to the left side of the screen


I like that. I'd much prefer to look at the left side of the screen (closer to me) to see things that are important to me (eg, my next turn).


----------



## RobPDX (May 2, 2018)

James M said:


> Others have pointed out there was a screenshot on tesla.com that looked different from the current release, which seems to line up with some of the information in the OP...
> 
> View attachment 11489


Love that screen shot with the clock and driving directions on the left. I can't see either right now without my readers on while I am driving


----------



## Ev's EV (Feb 20, 2018)

theloneranger08 said:


> What would you gain from apple car play? Apple maps is still pretty bad and there's no way Tesla would allow them anyway. You can already stream music from your iPhone wirelessly via bluetooth with all of the track metadata and album art. I think choosing a song on your phone is a lot quicker and easier but that's just my opinion. To be fair though, Georgia just passed a law that doesn't allow you to interact with your phone unless it's mounted so that may be helpful here. However, what I think would be better is integrating google assistant or siri into the car so you can play songs on your phone without touching it. Right now, it switches to Slacker if you use voice control which is unfortunate because they don't have the library that Spotify has. Don't think that will happen anytime soon though.. Maybe that new Tesla music service will be great though.


Easy Access to siri for texts and phone calls. Easy access to spotify (Slacker sucks compared to spotify). Easy access to audible and other apps.


----------



## ncsmith4 (May 5, 2018)

I definitely don’t need (or want) CarPlay. The Model 3 UI is lightyears better. 

But I’d LOVE native Apple Music in the Model 3.


----------



## Defjukie (Sep 28, 2017)

ncsmith4 said:


> I definitely don't need (or want) CarPlay. The Model 3 UI is lightyears better.
> 
> But I'd LOVE native Apple Music in the Model 3.


Seconded. It would totally push me to pay for the service.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

ncsmith4 said:


> But I'd LOVE native Apple Music in the Model 3.


I always hate to say never,...but, never going to happen.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

ncsmith4 said:


> I definitely don't need (or want) CarPlay. The Model 3 UI is lightyears better.
> 
> But I'd LOVE native Apple Music in the Model 3.


I am an Apple person, but really prefer Tesla to stay out of specific hardware / software areas. I do understand they've embraced a few of the services like Slacker, so they could build an interface I guess to any streaming music.

However, I'm trying to understand why you want Tesla to embrace Apple Music? You very likely already have an iPhone, maybe even an unlimited data plan, why not use Bluetooth. I understand there are arguments that bluetooth isn't perfect sound quality, but it's pretty dang good. What is your main request/want for it to be integrated with the car when you already have it with your phone and can play via bluetooth?


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

Hopefully Tesla eventually builds an app store that allows us to pick any of the major music services we want. I would think most companies would be interested in building apps for the Tesla os.


----------



## James M (May 31, 2018)

GDN said:


> I am an Apple person, but really prefer Tesla to stay out of specific hardware / software areas. I do understand they've embraced a few of the services like Slacker, so they could build an interface I guess to any streaming music.
> 
> However, I'm trying to understand why you want Tesla to embrace Apple Music? You very likely already have an iPhone, maybe even an unlimited data plan, why not use Bluetooth. I understand there are arguments that bluetooth isn't perfect sound quality, but it's pretty dang good. What is your main request/want for it to be integrated with the car when you already have it with your phone and can play via bluetooth?


While I don't personally use it, Apple Music is now the largest subscription music service in the US, surpassing Spotify, and it is likely to be the largest globally before the end of the year. It's one of the only services which Apple also offers an Android app for (and a web player). If it was offered as a native streaming service on the M3 I would subscribe, but I'd rather see Spotify show up first.

As for why it matters being integrated? It's easier (and safer) to pick music from the car interface then from a phone, especially if your phone is locked and you want a passenger to be able to pick the car music.


----------



## osovega40 (Sep 27, 2016)

I’ve used car play in other cares and it is not apples finest achievement. The standard Tesla setup is way better.


----------



## Defjukie (Sep 28, 2017)

GDN said:


> I am an Apple person, but really prefer Tesla to stay out of specific hardware / software areas. I do understand they've embraced a few of the services like Slacker, so they could build an interface I guess to any streaming music.
> 
> However, I'm trying to understand why you want Tesla to embrace Apple Music? You very likely already have an iPhone, maybe even an unlimited data plan, why not use Bluetooth. I understand there are arguments that bluetooth isn't perfect sound quality, but it's pretty dang good. What is your main request/want for it to be integrated with the car when you already have it with your phone and can play via bluetooth?


no one asked me, but here's my 2 cents:

Sound quality and reliability is the #1 reason for me.
Usability is a close 2nd, I would love to be able to make use of the Tesla voice search, rather than having to resort to using Siri. As it is now, there isn't even an interface when you're using Apple Music (via Bluetooth). Just play/pause, skip forward, skip back. I'd love to be able to, say, display all albums by a particular artist, and then pick from a list.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Defjukie said:


> no one asked me, but here's my 2 cents:
> 
> Sound quality and reliability is the #1 reason for me.
> Usability is a close 2nd, I would love to be able to make use of the Tesla voice search, rather than having to resort to using Siri. As it is now, there isn't even an interface when you're using Apple Music (via Bluetooth). Just play/pause, skip forward, skip back. I'd love to be able to, say, display all albums by a particular artist, and then pick from a list.


Definitely open to opinions. I understand usability and would be great to see perfect integration, but to date, no one else gets it just right and then it becomes a game of cat and mouse with Tesla (or any manufacture) of Apple making updates, car maker has to keep up and then makes other updates, Apple has to make updates to keep up, etc. Plus when they embrace one service, there will be pushing to keep up with the others, Pandora, Spotify, Amazon Music, etc. You'll never be able to keep everyone happy. Maybe all of those make easy API's to hook in to their systems, etc. but figure it is just more complicated than that.

I do know for a fact that my Ford Sync bluetooth does not sound as good as using a wired connection (which would likely be along the lines of a good streaming connection that isn't throttled), but that system is 5 years old. Have no way to test with Tesla since there is no wired connection. Would have to get an account on slacker and play through the phone on bluetooth vs streaming right to the car and try to compare that, but with the advancements in Bluetooth I hope for better quality and higher bandwidth. To date I've not had an issue with Bluetooth in the Model 3.


----------



## Ev's EV (Feb 20, 2018)

"At least equal to the lack of XM radio is the lack of Apple CarPlay and Android Auto. Unless you have experienced these interfaces between your smartphone and your car, you don't know what you are missing. My half-the-price Focus Electric has excellent Apple CarPlay and Android Auto implementation. It's really nice to be able to use Waze and default to HOV lane directions on my car's touchscreen. Of all the maps in all the world, Tesla doesn't have the ability to use the carpool lane to provide navigation directions. But Waze does. Sometimes, Tesla really bugs me about its Apple-like proprietary stuff. I don't know how much it costs to add Apple and Android, but it can't be much. Instead, I'm forced to play Waze on my own phone in my premium car's console. Nice phone docking, bad navigation execution."

https://cleantechnica.com/2018/07/28/tesla-model-3-review-the-things-you-havent-read/


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

James M said:


> As for why it matters being integrated? It's easier (and safer) to pick music from the car interface then from a phone, especially if your phone is locked and you want a passenger to be able to pick the car music.


I have my S8+ setup to be automatically unlocked whenever it's in the presence of the car.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Hi All,

Looks like there are some details coming out already about this on Twitter. One thing I am interested in is the dash cam
feature which Elon had teased. Will this be available to non EAP owners?


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

James M said:


> Others have pointed out there was a screenshot on tesla.com that looked different from the current release, which seems to line up with some of the information in the OP...
> 
> View attachment 11489


The current time display is very tiny. They could move that to the left hand corner where the speed is displayed so that it's easy to see. Thoughts?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

webdriverguy00 said:


> The current time display is very tiny. They could move that to the left hand corner where the speed is displayed so that it's easy to see. Thoughts?


I caught a sneak peak picture on the Tesla site recently showing exactly that. It was subsequently pulled a day later.


----------



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

Elon posted on Twitter that we're getting Version 9.0 in 4 weeks, along with free Atari games. It's like Christmas every month.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I caught a sneak peak picture on the Tesla site recently showing exactly that. It was subsequently pulled a day later.


Cool that means they are aware of it.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

webdriverguy00 said:


> Cool that means they are aware of it.


Yes and also moving nav turn-by-turn directions to the left as well!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

RIP_OPEC said:


> Elon posted on Twitter that we're getting Version 9.0 in 4 weeks, along with free Atari games. It's like Christmas every month.


Remember 4 weeks is 12 weeks from now


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Remember 4 weeks is 12 weeks from now


Haha I hope not


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

After that conference call, Im just hoping that real FSD isn't going to require a hardware (paid!) upgrade for model 3 buyers.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

tivoboy said:


> After that conference call, Im just hoping that real FSD isn't going to require a hardware (paid!) upgrade for model 3 buyers.


Dint listen to that call. Would this be free is you already paid for FSD?


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

webdriverguy00 said:


> Dint listen to that call. Would this be free is you already paid for FSD?


We don't really know now. They talked about V3 hardware, and that it's "plug and play" "easily dropped in" to the exhisting hardware and literally an "order of magnitude" more capable on the "vision" side of the AI recognition and "enables more functions" etc.. so, personally, I'm concerned that we'll have FSD, but it will be somewhat deprecated to what they will ultimately require or deliver.

And it won't be free, IMHO for current buyers. But, who knows.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

tivoboy said:


> We don't really know now. They talked about V3 hardware, and that it's "plug and play" "easily dropped in" to the exhisting hardware and literally an "order of magnitude" more capable on the "vision" side of the AI recognition and "enables more functions" etc.. so, personally, I'm concerned that we'll have FSD, but it will be somewhat deprecated to what they will ultimately require or deliver.
> 
> And it won't be free, IMHO for current buyers. But, who knows.


There is no way anyone that has already paid for FSD will be required to pay for additional hardware to make it happen.

Now let's take me for instance... I didn't buy FSD. If it requires more hardware, I would think I would have to pay for it at time of upgrade.


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

https://electrek.co/2018/08/01/tesl...tonomous-driving-autopilot-hardware-3-update/



> Tesla has previously said that this upgrade will be offered for free since Tesla has been advertising Autopilot 2.0 cars as being fully autonomous ready and therefore, any upgrade to make it fully autonomous should be free.
> 
> Bannon said the upgrade is planned for next year.
> 
> In the meantime, Tesla is still planning to improve Autopilot on the current hardware with software version 9 coming in '4 weeks'.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Gavyne said:


> https://electrek.co/2018/08/01/tesl...tonomous-driving-autopilot-hardware-3-update/


I do hope they make the swap free of charge for those who have paid for FSD. But I also like the direction they are moving in by developing their own chip. Reminds me of Apple


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

So they could make everybody upgrade, but that would be a pretty crappy move. Certainly folks that paid for FSD ought to be upgraded for free. You can certainly make a case of later upgraders needing to pay for the HW upgrade, though perhaps that’s part of the 1K increase in post purchase cost. Ideal scenario - from a fanboy POV vs an investor POV - would be them upgrading everybody just because they want the better hardware out there. The kinda crappy but maybe tolerable scenario would be FSD purchasers would have some FSD capabilities with their AP2.5 hardware, but would have to pay to get AP3 hardware and better capabilities. If the upgrade cost was fairly reasonable - maybe 500-1000 tops, it may not be super terrible. Would still stink of a bit of bait and switch though.

Even still though - and we are largely speculating here - how many other cars would you ever entertain a conversation about upgrading the brains to get all kinds of new capabilities?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

slacker775 said:


> The kinda crappy but maybe tolerable scenario would be FSD purchasers would have some FSD capabilities with their AP2.5 hardware, but would have to pay to get AP3 hardware and better capabilities.


If EAP required the hardware upgrade for future features, but Tesla required you to purchase a hardware upgrade, there would be a revolt. Tesla would be better off releasing SEAP (super-enhanced auto pilot) that includes the new features.

I don't see *any* way they could ask FSD purchasers to pony up more money for a required hardware update. Those people purchased "Full Self Driving". It better be able to fully drive itself with what I've already paid out. Otherwise, Tesla will be fighting a lot of lawsuits, bad press, and disillusioned customers. It would kill them. Better to give everybody their $300 computer upgrade for free.


----------



## viperd (Feb 17, 2017)

Pause speculation: The new $2000 post purchase FSD charge (to make it $5000) could be to cover the cost of replacing the computer.


----------



## theblindtree (May 1, 2018)

viperd said:


> Pause speculation: The new $2000 post purchase FSD charge (to make it $5000) could be to cover the cost of replacing the computer.


I think that's exactly what that is. There was no other reason to suddenly decide to charge more except as a cost safeguard.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

theblindtree said:


> There was no other reason to suddenly decide to charge more except as a cost safeguard.


The other reason would be to help convince more people to order it now instead of later. Tesla needs as much cash as they can get now to keep margins up and become profitable this quarter.


----------



## neptunesfinest (Jul 10, 2018)

Seems like the $3k for FSD is just a prepayment for the eventual hardware upgrade.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Before I started a new thread, I read thru this one and........

While running a few navigation/route scenarios on the UI today for a long range (850 km) single day trip tomorrow, it sure would have been handy to run them with a pseudo current battery level of 100%.

I hope V9.0 has improvements to the nav suite to allow some tools to help with the critical thinking/scenarios to be run for a next day leg.

I'd also like to see the lock icon "yellow" whenever walk away lock has been turned off.


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

garsh said:


> If EAP required the hardware upgrade for future features, but Tesla required you to purchase a hardware upgrade, there would be a revolt. Tesla would be better off releasing SEAP (super-enhanced auto pilot) that includes the new features.
> 
> I don't see *any* way they could ask FSD purchasers to pony up more money for a required hardware update. Those people purchased "Full Self Driving". It better be able to fully drive itself with what I've already paid out. Otherwise, Tesla will be fighting a lot of lawsuits, bad press, and disillusioned customers. It would kill them. Better to give everybody their $300 computer upgrade for free.


From what I read on twitter recently Elon said "hardware 3 coming in 4-6 months. Those who order full self -driving get the upgrade at no cost."

I'm not sure what that means for non FSD people but I do have FSD so I remember reading that recently. I think that hardware 3 is probably optimized for FSD since it's 10 times faster than existing computer, and has double redundancies, but not sure if it's required, or optional if you have just EAP but want a better computer? I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Vin said:


> but not sure if it's required, or optional if you have just EAP but want a better computer?


Not required or necessary for EAP.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027314633101598721


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

garsh said:


> Yep.
> This is what people who don't drink the Apple koolaid see:


Should I then feel bad 'cause I did see the Apple... ?? 
Koolaid tastes so good by the way... 

On a more serious question, having been less attentive lately due to vacation and lots of work, I am a bit confused as to what v9.0 entails...
Can anybody clarify what the scope is and which cars will benefit? In other words, will for instance cars with AP1 like my Red Dragon see benefits?

Thanks a bunch!
Mike


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> I am a bit confused as to what v9.0 entails.


Well, yeah, all we have is a bunch of tweets to interpret. Should apply to all models.

Better autopilot:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005782088841232385
Maybe a dashcam feature:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011143866555088896
Atari games:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024726529304027137


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

KarenRei said:


> My biggest problem with voice commands is... I don't think that if I tell it to play, for example, "Hleypið Mér Út Úr Þessu Partýi" eftir Jónasi Sigurðssyni og Ritvélum Framtíðarinnar, I don't think that it's going to understand me so well, or have the song in its library even if it did  Let alone if I wanted the version of the song where a MP from the Pirate Party used their parliamentary time to cover the song on the floor of the Alþingi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Voice commands are a poor way to deal with a lot of interactions. For instance, I cannot use voice commands for navigation in Hawaii, because almost all towns and streets have Hawaiian names and the voice system cannot recognize 99% of them -- this in spite of the fact that Hawaiian, unlike Icelandic, uses (a small subset of) the standard English alphabet and is generally pronounced by everyone living here in an anglicized way. But pointing on the map or typing in the address works just fine.
Returning to Iceland, I assume cars delivered outside English-speaking countries will have suitable keyboard mechanisms (i.e., not requiring one to memorize Unicode values ;-) to enter local addresses.


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

Bernard said:


> Voice commands are a poor way to deal with a lot of interactions. For instance, I cannot use voice commands for navigation in Hawaii, because almost all towns and streets have Hawaiian names and the voice system cannot recognize 99% of them -- this in spite of the fact that Hawaiian, unlike Icelandic, uses (a small subset of) the standard English alphabet and is generally pronounced by everyone living here in an anglicized way. But pointing on the map or typing in the address works just fine.
> Returning to Iceland, I assume cars delivered outside English-speaking countries will have suitable keyboard mechanisms (i.e., not requiring one to memorize Unicode values ;-) to enter local addresses.


This is true but there are many examples where more voice commands would be helpful and would reduce distracted driving.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

ncsmith4 said:


> I definitely don't need (or want) CarPlay. The Model 3 UI is lightyears better.
> 
> But I'd LOVE native Apple Music in the Model 3.


I never met a streaming service I liked... I am accustomed to classical music and other music (acid rock, progressive rock) that plays by entire albums. So I don't care what streaming is used by Tesla as long as the UI is good at playing music from my phone or stored on a USB key, using *folders*, not metadata.
(Metadata are usually really poor, often inconsistent from one track to the next within the same piece, regardless of provenance -- my classical CDs are among the worst examples, in fact. And editing them one by one in my computer backups is not an option for more than a handful of them, as it just takes way too long. Hence folders, which are trivial to organize in seconds with appropriate line commands.)


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

webdriverguy00 said:


> The current time display is very tiny. They could move that to the left hand corner where the speed is displayed so that it's easy to see. Thoughts?


Was near the top of my wish list for the new release, along with moving the [email protected]%$! glovebox control to the extreme right of the top bar so the passenger has easy access to it.
I'd be fine with having the time be the leftmost item on the top bar, just to the left of the homelink -- I don't want it to replace the speedometer.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

EDH said:


> This is true but there are many examples where more voice commands would be helpful and would reduce distracted driving.


Oh absolutely, I agree. But no Siri, please ;-)


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

garsh said:


> Well, yeah, all we have is a bunch of tweets to interpret. Should apply to all models.
> 
> Better autopilot:
> 
> ...


Thanks, I hope you are right although nothing specific to that point can be found in the tweets... I'll be optimistic then.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

After driving an unfamiliar route with inclement weather, my hopes for the next version:

1. A reduction in ALL false positives (abrupt slow downs) when driving under a bridge while using EAP when certain conditions (such as angle of sun, coupled with active rain and road heading due south) involve not following a radar target (relying on vision software only).

2. A need for improvement with the nav suite. Entering Philadelphia from the north (via the Pennsylvania Turnpike) in heavy traffic, the system's weaknesses were in plain sight. Lane recommendations must come much sooner and/or the ability to select the next exit and expand its view for detailed examination are a must. I now understand why some folks still use their old stand alone Garman units when traveling into unknown and very busy areas........


----------

